# Discussion: ABT Sydney Yak Tournament



## sbd

I'll give it a crack (you'll find me very close to MangoX). I'll be testing my theory that the Hobie Livewell will keep several large bream happy.

I'll probably end up only catching jewies :?


----------



## Cid

I'll be entering. For the Live well, I currently use a 30 litre box (see below) that has a battery operated aerator attached. I used this throughout the Ausbream Socials and it will easily keep two bream kicking for seven hours. On hot days, I'd give the water a refresh every hour or so and usually the bream would come out livlier than when they went in.










As far as what areas can be reached, during the socials I would go as far as Putney upriver then back downstream to Gladesville Bridge and would cover about 13-14 kms in total. But of course it is not essential to travel that far. Hen & Chicken Bay has all you could want - flats, weed beds, moored boats, marinas, mangroves, etc. So if it's just a cruisy day you want, then it's a cinch.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Marty75

I'll probably give it a go too, more to experience a fishing comp than anything else.

I won't be getting a Hobie livewell but will think about a homemade tank of some sort with an aerator to hopefully keep the (any :? ) fish alive on the day.

I haven't fished H & C yet so would like to have at least a couple of fishing trips to the area beforehand to try and suss the place out.

Marty


----------



## keza

if you weren't planing on travelling to far you could punch holes in a plastic tub then wedge it in a tyre tube and tow it.

OR just try the resuscitation method after the weigh in.


----------



## Profishional

Yep I'll be givin it a go, never fished at Sydney at all but look forward to it. I'ts good to see organisations like this putting something on for yak fisho's to have a go at and win some goodies. Tubs with airators will be the go stuff forkin out a fortune for a Hobie live well. They are supplying the 20 fisho's who qualify for the final with a Outback and live well each for the fish off. There are 25 spots in the final but Hobie are filling five spots at their discretion, I would say Hobie Pro Staffers. I am a little dubious about the Hobie livewell keeping a couple of good bream alive for any period of time! having been designed to keep smaller livebait, like mullet or little yakas, or whatever they use over there in the states. Could'nt see em keeping decent sized yakas, slimies or pike alive for too long, maybe two or three but we generally want half a dozen baits for a trip. Yanks musn't have got the concept bigger bait bigger fish.
Anyway look forward to the comps, good luck to all!!!!  
Tight Lines
Catch Ya's on a Plastic!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Shufoy

Sounds like you guys are having all the fun over that side of the country. Good to see pedal craft are allowed in this one...

Dont worry about the Hobie live Well, i've kept 4 solid Tailor alive for over 3-5 hours, so i have no doubt it will keep bream alive for longer than that. They hold a lot of water when you fill them right up, and the constant circulation is very efficient. Some of our Sepo mates use them a lot, and they keep there live baits alive for long periods. It's just like pedaling with a full wine bladder on the back!

I really hope to see some of these comps. extend to the west.


----------



## SteveFields

Profishional said:


> Tubs with airators will be the go stuff forkin out a fortune for a Hobie live well.


There's no requirement for a "Hobie Livewell". If you don't like it (the Hobie Live well) don't use it and make one or buy another brand. Simple



Profishional said:


> They are supplying the 20 fisho's who qualify for the final with a Outback and live well each for the fish off.


No where does it say that the boat will be an Outback. If it does, show me and I will correct it. The boat has yet to be decided.


----------



## Junglefisher

kraley said:


> Secondly - I am interested in why others WOULDN'T want to participate. I think that this is a big opportunity to raise our sports expertise opinion around the Sydney fishing community. I can think offhand of 10 or 20 other people that might be interested in this, and want to know if there is any feedback that you would have that might make it more appealling to you.


I think anyone that lives reasonably close and doesn't enter is mad.
If ANY sort of kayak fishing comp was launched up my way, I'd be in for sure. Even if I had no idea about that style of fishing (pretty common for me  ), just to get the sport "out there" and meet people / learn things.
I did hear that in the "World Sooty Championships" last year the yak fishos used a mesh holder net to keep their catch alive.


----------



## L3GACY

I wouldn't mind seeing a minimum number of litres set for the size of the livewell as well as some sort of guidelines for the amount of water that needs to be exchanged per hour (be it by hand or with a pump). I think that it would take any guess work out for competitors and would almost guarantee the health of the keepers.


----------



## karnage

Junglefisher said:


> Secondly - I am interested in why others WOULDN'T want to participate.


not saying that i won't enter but bream on lures really isnt my thing. if it was a weekend long comp after jews or kings im certain i would lose sleep with anticipation. even a flathead comp would apeal. luderick even more so. i guess its just what type of fishing you prefer.

i would be interested to know if trolling multi lures is allowed or are we talking cast and retrive only?
also are there any size 8 super friendly promo girls? ;-)


----------



## sbd

kraley said:


> No trolling. Drifting is allowed.


OK. I agree this is a difficult line to draw. Will there be a leg monitor to ensure I don't do any pedalling (= trolling presumably). Is pedalling into the current stationary trolling?

What tackle is allowable (notice I'm too lazy to look for myself)? Hardbodies, blades & plastics I assume. Are Gulps allowed? Scents? Unguents? Flies?

We could get one of Steve's promo girls for my leg monitor  .


----------



## Nativeman

I certainly will be competing, I will definitely be fishing one of the Queensland Events and will try to get to the Forster qualifier. Will be buying a hobie livewells as soon as I can afford one( a few Weeks).

Great Stuff Hobie and ABT and even better that all yakers no matter which brand we own, can still fish alongside each other. 

Oops just realised this is talking about the Sydney event, will try to get down there. 

Cheers


----------



## fishnfreak

it says lure and fly only. You may get people here arguing that Gulp is a bait, but i would suggest that it will absolutely be allowed, so any lures and flies can be used.


----------



## Buff

Personally I'm Miffed :evil:  
No SA event  
Ah well I suppose the thought of real bream might scare the ABT organisers







;-)

(for those that haven't seen SA's own chuckthrillseeker the 50+ club President latest capture have a look here 



 ;-) )

Maybe one day a SA event will be on the calender 

To all who enter tight lines, I hope its a AKFF member that takes out the Grand Final ;-)


----------



## Nativeman

StevenM said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a minimum number of litres set for the size of the livewell as well as some sort of guidelines for the amount of water that needs to be exchanged per hour (be it by hand or with a pump). I think that it would take any guess work out for competitors and would almost guarantee the health of the keepers.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 10000000000%
> 
> Think that min water level is a must. If unit not insulated then u need to think about replenisment systems, how or how oftwn, and to ensure that water temp is observed then how much, how often, or if replentishing via a pump then water to go in at bottom and overflow at top to ensure constant water temp.
Click to expand...

Yes good thing Guys,

Well I think the Hobie Livewell is 30 Litres, So I would say that would be the minimum size and its recycling too. In the ABT comps the rules state 60l as a minimum but they have bream bags of 5 where as Hobie/ABT are having a bag of 2 only.

I'm sure ABT will have rules formulated soon. May be its a question to ask over on the ABT/Fishing Monthly site? 

Cheers


----------



## Buff

Nativeman said:


> Well I think the Hobie Livewell is 30 Litres, So I would say that would be the minimum size and its recycling too. In the ABT comps the rules state 60l as a minimum but they have bream bags of 5 where as Hobie/ABT are having a bag of 2 only.
> 
> I'm sure ABT will have rules formulated soon. May be its a question to ask over on the ABT/Fishing Monthly site?
> 
> Cheers


With the ABT boat livewell being 60lt remember that is large enough for 10 fish, 5 for the boater and 5 for the non boater, so a 20+lt esky (plumbed) should be well a truly good enough for two fish.
I would say Occy's Idea for a livewell (http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=107837#p107837) would be a great option, I know it works as I have done one based on his original idea ;-) viewtopic.php?f=12&t=18032&p=194604&hilit=livewell#p194604


----------



## Nativeman

buff said:


> With the ABT boat livewell being 60lt remember that is large enough for 10 fish, 5 for the boater and 5 for the non boater, so a 20+lt esky (plumbed) should be well a truly good enough for two fish.
> I would say Occy's Idea for a livewell (http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=107837#p107837) would be a great option, I know it works as I have done one based on his original idea ;-) viewtopic.php?f=12&t=18032&p=194604&hilit=livewell#p194604


Thanks for pointing that out Buff  I forgot about the non boater ;-)

Cheers


----------



## MangoX

I also believe everyone in the area that can participate should give it a crack  turn it into a real AKFF gathering :twisted:

As far as comps themselves.... not really my thing, get too competitive, stressed out..... the total opposite of yak fishing for me  
But I thought I may be up for the Forster one, photo of the fish and back it goes.... now I'm not sure whats the go with this comp....part of ABT round with 2 live fish ??? :? 
I dont have a live well. Was planning on getting a Hobie live well when I first saw one......then the release was delayed....now I cant afford to fork out $350 for one.... 

You know how all these DIYers just bang together stuff from things just laying around the shed..? well, I dont have a shed  no spare eskys, pipes or aerators and most importantly no skill
in all this handy work needed.

I am interested in Cids setup as it looks quite simple. 20 L container and a $10 aerator. Need to change the water once during 6 hour comp if its too hot. Would this be about right ?
I think I can manage that. 

will keep an eye on this thread....


----------



## Profishional

Nothing wrong with the Hobie live well except the cost!!! Like most Hobie gear and I own a Hobie just concider their gear a bit rich on cost. Nver used one but would concider 30 litres not much water to keep decent sized fish alive in for long, but if the batteries good to run for a full session cerculating water you never know, good things come in small packages, but I'll never know when I can make up my own for a lot, lot less.

As far as the outbacks for the final go check out http://www.bream.com.au at top of home page kayak comp section check out the rules link.
Same thing on the FFC site.

Tight Lines
Catch ya's on a Plastic!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 123SHARKY123

I'm only 10 Min's away from where the comp is held i wold love to experience it and meet some of you guys but me & my family extended family yak & boat will be in huskisson so bad luck for me' next time they should give me a call before the organize :lol:


----------



## homemade

sbd said:


> (notice I'm too lazy to look for myself)  .


Veery inteeereesting :lol: :lol:

Ok you bloody shamed me I'll take a look  :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

StevenM said:


> Re live well
> 
> any one in Aus do these?
> 
> http://www.anglersyakshack.com/Merchant ... e=KayaTank
> 
> Alla Dgax


Not that I know of, I thought fishyak might have but their website only has the Malibu specific tanks rather than the kayatanks. Wouldn't reccomend them for keeping large bream in either, only because they're a fairly "tall" fish. Still think Buff's esky is the best way to go for people wanting a livewell at a reasonable price. For anyone building their own consider that the size of the footprint of the system is more important than the height (so long as it is deep enough to cover them obviously).

Buff: My thoughts when I heard about this were along the lines of "typical". I can't say I would ever get involved but maybe one day they'll expand the comp as we have some real gun bream fishos over here. You considering travelling over for one of the comps?


----------



## ScottLovig

Hey I'm in!!!!!!!!!

(no stretch of the imagination there I spose)

I'll jump a plane and borrow a yak. Don't know the area and Scott no friends though.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## craig450

Im a 95% chance of making it up for the comp, i expect it would be a heap of fun and a chance to meet more members.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZCVoZIAACBfgAAQUIWAAg7gGQo///+gIACKhqnppNNNR6RtTJiaZHo1PapoGptQUwTTQwE9GkyaNPSDFAjwjjWexcYqFOtV62xQOrDk9mhR7xf9ST85necrtveCsn5JBisxI5FiKEkPee2ZhSKxLifTYrlZcEO7g4Myq1WoibNFLzJ5QhLl2YIF0aNLOqT3tXzGwywup4ZvSmsK/NiW1UNF83ElgaHNUQP8QudgKuRdyRThQkJCVoZI


----------



## GregL

If I am available on that weekend, then I will definately be there for that one. If I don't make it though, I won't be stressing - there will be more yak comps on the way.
The way I (and probably you) see it is that yak fishing is not something that is going to be a passing fashion. Its here to stay and by looking at the membership numbers on this site, and the number of yak racks I'm now noticing on car roof tops, its obvious that the sport is going from strength to strength. The companies associated with yak fishing aren't silly, and they will see an easy way of advertising and making an extra quid - by putting on yak comps sponsored by themselves. Too easy, and I reckon it is a good thing. Comps are great fun. I've fished bluewater tournaments for years and always look forward to them. Winning them is great, just missing out sucks, but simply competing and never really knowing how the weekend is going to go for you is where the passion and excitement lies.
I know some people see comps as stressful, and that's why they avoid them. The truth is that really they aren't stressful if you don't stress! Just enter, go out and do what you do any other weekend and watch your pointscore go up and up and up!


----------



## keza

i will consider it if i'm around.
The touchy points for me are
1: keeping the fish alive.
2: that in the final you have to fish from a hobie, doesn't anyone else find that odd ???
I haven't fished a comp so this sort of thing may be normal but isn't that a bit like being told you'll have to use a bait caster even if you normally use a spinning reel.
Do the guys in the big boats have to use a different boat if they make it to the final ?
Nice of Hobie to offer it but for me i feel it turns the comp into a Hobie publicity day.


----------



## keza

arpie said:


> ....Nice of Hobie to offer it but for me i feel it turns the comp into a Hobie publicity day.....
> 
> Yeah, but isn't it a nice way to have a 'decent' go on a Hobie for free??
> 
> A bit like the Olympics - they yachters don't get to take their own yachts!
> 
> RP


yer i'm sure it is just me but i sort of like my own gear when i'm fishing.
I have tried one and i think they are a great fishing platform but i prefer to paddle for the upper body exercise that's all, so that's not the angle i'm coming from.
I presumed that hobie owners would prefer their own yak also.


----------



## SteveFields

no comment


----------



## ScottLovig

redphoenix said:


> Hobie Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll jump a plane and borrow a yak. Don't know the area and Scott no friends though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare Espri for ya up north, Scott, if you're heading to GC/SC.
> 
> Red.
Click to expand...

  Ta Red. It probably wouldnt hurt me to paddle for once. I"m going to lean on Steve - Hobie Aus for one. How could he refuse his biggest (6"5"), meanest dealer. :twisted: :lol:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Shufoy

The ABT Tournaments have really boosted light tackle fishing over recent years, and the colaboration between Hobie and ABT should do the same for Kayak Fishing and light tackle as well. I'd imagine there will be alot of guys buying kayaks to get into these comps soon enough. I can understand those who don't use Hobies would feel put out by having to use on in a final, but put it this way, at least here is a comp where you can use Hobies to there full potential! If you are on a paddle yak, you can still paddle the Hobie, and whilst it wont be set up with all your standard fruit, the other guys wont have theres setup either. It then becomes fishing skill v's fishing skill, and the ol' luck factor thrown in! And thats ONLY for the final.

Personally, and this is my _opinion_, a Hobie peddle craft is perfectly suited to this style of competition, and when it really starts to get serious, i would be suprised to see the guys who are out there to win, on anything else. Why do you think the other Tournament banned Hobies, because, and i quote _"The Mirage Drive will give an advantage"_, damn right they do!

Hobie publicity day? Well, if i sponsored something, i would sure hope i got some publicity out of it!

This makes me chuckle a bit, with the advent of the KFT and the no paddle rule, there were heaps of guys saying "you can just paddle your Hobie"! Now the shoes are on the other foot, so to speak. At least you can use your kayaks through the rounds. With a Hobie, that is owned by a fisho, a lot of the setup revolves around pedaling, and if you had to paddle it only, some things wouldn't work. Say for example, rod holders getting in the way of paddle strokes, GPS's and Sounders the same. Hand operated rudders becoming difficult to use. So we are still at a disadvantage.

It's great to see this, and other competitions beginning to start around the Country. Mind you, over here in the West we are being starved!!!!

Yes i'm a Hobie lover, and proud.


----------



## grimo82

sbd said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No trolling. Drifting is allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I agree this is a difficult line to draw. Will there be a leg monitor to ensure I don't do any pedalling (= trolling presumably). Is pedalling into the current stationary trolling?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing. I would say it is ;-)


----------



## Sunhobie

grimo82 said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kraley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No trolling. Drifting is allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I agree this is a difficult line to draw. Will there be a leg monitor to ensure I don't do any pedalling (= trolling presumably). Is pedalling into the current stationary trolling?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I would say it is ;-)
Click to expand...

So if you are fishing in one of these tournaments from a boat with bow-mounted electric, you are prohibited from using the motor when you are casting?

I don't think so.


----------



## Sunhobie

Nativeman said:


> I certainly will be competing, I will definitely be fishing one of the Queensland Events and will try to get to the Forster qualifier. Will be buying a hobie livewells as soon as I can afford one( a few Weeks).
> 
> Great Stuff Hobie and ABT and even better that all yakers no matter which brand we own, can still fish alongside each other.
> 
> Oops just realised this is talking about the Sydney event, will try to get down there.
> 
> Cheers


Sel, I am considering offering like-minded chaps such as yourself the opportunity of lobbing their craft onto my mega trailer.I will deliver them to the sydney tournament free of charge. This way, people who are short on time, can fly down and back using cheap airfares.
If you are interested in being part of the SunstateHobie BreamBrainers team, contact me. Space limited to 24 kayaks, six persons.
Mal


----------



## Shufoy

Couple of things i'm curious about;

* No rules regarding sounders and GPS?
* Are there any outlawed baits, scented additives? I think SLAM are outlawed from one of the Bream comps?
* Is there a specific type of landing procedure required, environets?


----------



## grimo82

Sunhobie said:


> So if you are fishing in one of these tournaments from a boat with bow-mounted electric, you are prohibited from using the motor when you are casting?
> 
> I don't think so.


no idea, i dont fish tournaments but i presume you cant use it to troll, only adjust position? - perhaps its an accepted piece of kit as every competitor and equip there craft with one no matter the make of model? - just like rod and lure selection?


----------



## grimo82

Hobie Aus said:


> No where does it say that the boat will be an Outback. If it does, show me and I will correct it. The boat has yet to be decided.


 Does this mean everyone could be using Quests steve ;-)

In all seriousness thanks to hobie for getting behind one of few dedicated tournaments for kayakers, it can only be good for our sport and increase awareness and take up - perhaps not so good for us? 

I think the response on this and other sites is testament to the support the series will receive and hopefully expand and grow.

This is even more evident by the take up regardless of details on where ABT or entry fees are going and incentives/prizes on offer, which is usually the first thing marketed (case in point bream.com home page - ford ranger, lowrance GPS/sounder, skeeter/evinrude, bing lees prize series's)

Is this the only ABT series where we are competing for 'glory'?? :twisted:

If so I propose we hold a AKFF 'invitationals' on the same dates with a post comp pub meet up where we can each p!ss $100 up against a wall. Ill even supply the grand prize of a well used battlescared single treble SX40 as the 'grand prize' as long as the series can be known as the:

*Inaugural Grimo King of Kayak Luring Open Invitational Single Event Series*, 
or IGKKLOISES for short (.com coming soon).

Good on kayak fishos for giving it a nudge, I just hope it continues on a level playing field and doesn't become commercialised - my personal opinion only.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Nativeman

sbd said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No trolling. Drifting is allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I agree this is a difficult line to draw. Will there be a leg monitor to ensure I don't do any pedalling (= trolling presumably). Is pedalling into the current stationary trolling?
Click to expand...

Dave and Ken

If you were to pedal in the current or drift on a current and have your rod postioned in a rod holder then it would be trolling, however if you were pedalling in one spot or drifting and had the rod in one hand and the other hand on the reel that would not be classed as trolling and that would be the difference wouldn't it? 

Tuff one to call, but I hope you know what I mean here 

Cheers


----------



## andyfoley

Im so in ... i have a live bait tank so alive is fine with me


----------



## justinp

Will be bloody interesting to see how many reports of bream come from h&c in the lead up to the day, none I bet, cheers and I will see u all there.


----------



## Baldy

*[ Mod edit - Sure Baldy, have your say but dont intimidate or harrass others for having theirs too! ]*


----------



## justinp

I think Baldy has got it all wrong, there are bream tournaments all over australia sponsored by companies, such as highland scotch, squidgies, berkleley, evinrude, bing lee, just 2 name a few, the bottom line is we get to fish in a relatively competitive arena with likeminded other people, what the hell is wrong with that, after all its about enjoyment and pitting yourself against the fish and others, sure they get exposure out of it so what, good for them, rant over Justin.


----------



## paffoh

Baldy said:


> This is pathetic and no wonder I dont visit this site anymore.
> 
> You can stick your marketing event where the sun dont shine, im surprised hobie havnt payed for naming rights of this forum yet.


We, AKFF, are not running this comp, nor are we endorsing this in anyway commercial way...

Whats with the attitude Baldy? ( Leave it on the door step next time ).


----------



## Baldy

"We" are only a breath away from being HKFF.

I should have known, if it were any other kayak brand I'd be free to comment.

And those comps justin, do you have to use their products to be eligable for the event?? I doubt it.[rhetorical question btw]

Look, if you lot think theres nothing wrong with having no mention of hobie in the name, then expect everyone to use thier product in the final is ok......then far out im never going to change your mind.

Dont stress paffoh, there will be no next time.


----------



## paffoh

Baldy,

Your comments are available for all including you to see, but if you publicly question the integrity of AKFF and what we and are members ( Including yourself, past tense maybe ) are on about in this thread and take it to a degrading, personal level... Expect your posts to be edited and your text to be moderated!. We value freedom of speech on this site and behind the scenes have discussed what to do with this thread already ( And this is the reason why ). I understand you dont like the idea ( You communicated that very well ) but I have no clue on why you are viewing AKFF in such poor light... Did we as admin/mods make the original post and twist and turn our policies to conform to Hobie???.

<sigh>


----------



## MangoX

getting back to the comp rules..... I saw somewhere NO mobile phones ? only to be used as safety device ... not to communicate fishing results ?

why would this be an issue ? never been in a fishing comp..... but a bit of banter and sledging on the phone or UHF makes it that much more interesting.
In what situations would it be a bad thing.? " Mate......the fish are going off here !!! get here quick....1/8 jig head with 3" lime tiger are braining them around mid water...!"
I actually heard this over the radio in an ABT event .... in H&C Bay !!!! didn't know this was a no-no....

Drift fishing: I assume you must have rod in hand. One rod at a time. But what if I put the rod in the holder and grab the other rod to re-tie a jig head. No paddling or peddling...... am I still drifting or trolling ?



kraley said:


> Messy, controversial, but great!


I agree


----------



## Shufoy

kraley said:


> rules say nothing that I can find about radio communications other than the generic 'mobile phone' tag. What's the definition of a mobile phone?


Hmm, i reckon that's a given Kraley  !!

So a few things i have queries on now:

* Are anchors, or any form of anchoring allowed?
* Any artificial baits or scent additives allowed, i heard SLAM was banned? Are we allow to apply Additives to the placcies?
* Are GPS and Sounders permitted?
* Are "environmental" style landing nets compulsory?
* Are we allowed UHF's?


----------



## craig51063

Who cares if its sponsered by hobie ???? it has to be sponsered by somebody otherwise the events just wouldnt happen.it could be sponsered by huggies for all i care ...... the important and good thing is that its on and running .and good on hobie for being the sponser .
if i go in it [ probably will ] ill be fishing out of my tempo .is that an advantage or disadvantage ?????? neither its the yak i choose to buy because it best suits my needs at the moment .
you could be fishing out of a bathtub and land 2 good fish and take out the sydney stage .

i mean who would not want to win a hobie [or any other yak for that matter] if you dont like them then sell it ... i for one would keep it ..

cheers 
craig


----------



## Nativeman

MangoX said:


> Drift fishing: I assume you must have rod in hand. One rod at a time. But what if I put the rod in the holder and grab the other rod to re-tie a jig head. No paddling or peddling...... am I still drifting or trolling ?


Mango

I fished a comp earlier in the year with the same rule. To use your example, before you place the first rod in the holder to do something to the second rod the first rod must be completely out of the water eg. you must have wound in the hook all the way to the rod and placed it in a holder, before you even go to the second rod.

Now that would apply if the rules states that one rod must be used at all times, but I have just looked through the rules and unless I'm blind they haven't stated how many rods can be used at one time. I think they need to look at that pretty quick :shock:

Oh the confusion 

Cheers


----------



## grimo82

Nativeman said:


> Dave and Ken
> 
> If you were to pedal in the current or drift on a current and have your rod postioned in a rod holder then it would be trolling, however if you were pedalling in one spot or drifting and had the rod in one hand and the other hand on the reel that would not be classed as trolling and that would be the difference wouldn't it?
> 
> Tuff one to call, but I hope you know what I mean here
> 
> Cheers


I agree its a hard one but would have thought that propelling the craft whilst fishing (either foward, backward or slowly in order to maintain stationary) would be 'trolling'?

The hardest thing would be to police and probably why KFT outlawed them - much easier to administer?


----------



## 123SHARKY123

i cant understand why people are getting so uptight hobie have outlayed money for this event for sure its about exposure why else would the do it for if coke sponsored the event i dont think you could buy pepsi any place there thats they way it is money talks & bulls**T walks


----------



## Nativeman

grimo82 said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave and Ken
> 
> If you were to pedal in the current or drift on a current and have your rod postioned in a rod holder then it would be trolling, however if you were pedalling in one spot or drifting and had the rod in one hand and the other hand on the reel that would not be classed as trolling and that would be the difference wouldn't it?
> 
> Tuff one to call, but I hope you know what I mean here
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I agree its a hard one but would have thought that propelling the craft whilst fishing (either foward, backward or slowly in order to maintain stationary) would be 'trolling'?
> 
> The hardest thing would be to police and probably why KFT outlawed them - much easier to administer?
Click to expand...

At the Sweetwater Wivenhoe Comp this year there were Hobies and this was never a concern, I just think ABT Hobie need to clarify how many rods can be used at one time ;-)

I've said enough over to you guys, I'll watch from now on 

I'll will be there at some of the rounds and it will be a success, I can't wait  ;-)


----------



## Guest

Shufoy said:


> The ABT Tournaments have really boosted light tackle fishing over recent years, and the colaboration between Hobie and ABT should do the same for Kayak Fishing and light tackle as well. I'd imagine there will be alot of guys buying kayaks to get into these comps soon enough. I can understand those who don't use Hobies would feel put out by having to use on in a final, but put it this way, at least here is a comp where you can use Hobies to there full potential! If you are on a paddle yak, you can still paddle the Hobie, and whilst it wont be set up with all your standard fruit, the other guys wont have theres setup either. It then becomes fishing skill v's fishing skill, and the ol' luck factor thrown in! And thats ONLY for the final.
> 
> Personally, and this is my _opinion_, a Hobie peddle craft is perfectly suited to this style of competition, and when it really starts to get serious, i would be suprised to see the guys who are out there to win, on anything else. Why do you think the other Tournament banned Hobies, because, and i quote _"The Mirage Drive will give an advantage"_, damn right they do!
> 
> Hobie publicity day? Well, if i sponsored something, i would sure hope i got some publicity out of it!
> 
> This makes me chuckle a bit, with the advent of the KFT and the no paddle rule, there were heaps of guys saying "you can just paddle your Hobie"! Now the shoes are on the other foot, so to speak. At least you can use your kayaks through the rounds. With a Hobie, that is owned by a fisho, a lot of the setup revolves around pedaling, and if you had to paddle it only, some things wouldn't work. Say for example, rod holders getting in the way of paddle strokes, GPS's and Sounders the same. Hand operated rudders becoming difficult to use. So we are still at a disadvantage.
> 
> It's great to see this, and other competitions beginning to start around the Country. Mind you, over here in the West we are being starved!!!!
> 
> Yes i'm a Hobie lover, and proud.


I agree with you toatlly except for one bit..............Hobies were not banned on the KFT.........just the mirage drive. And this was based on the hobie owners own reports of the superior advantages over paddles so that there was an even playing feild.

Its just a shame however that these dates were placed over the same time as the kft events which were aimed at newcomers to the sport. KFT Would have been a great warm up to a proffesionally organised event such as abt. Maybe in the future they will be oragnised to benifit each other and the kayak community as a whole.


----------



## Dodge

At the Sweetwater Convention at Wivenhoe held in October all kayaks, whether paddle, or pedal were attending, with nothing but total harmony among all competitors there and when the wind came up big time, some had sore legs and others sore shoulders...we were all in the same boat.

BTW have only read the last page on this thread so don't know what was said in earlier pages


----------



## Nativeman

One more thing ;-)

Well said Dodge 

Cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman

...


----------



## Shufoy

keljad said:


> Shufoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, and this is my _opinion_, a Hobie peddle craft is perfectly suited to this style of competition, and when it really starts to get serious, i would be suprised to see the guys who are out there to win, on anything else. Why do you think the other Tournament banned Hobies, because, and i quote _"The Mirage Drive will give an advantage"_, damn right they do!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you toatlly except for one bit..............Hobies were not banned on the KFT.........just the mirage drive. And this was based on the hobie owners own reports of the superior advantages over paddles so that there was an even playing feild.
Click to expand...

Yes you are right on that one James, my bad.

On the rod thing, and trolling, i would imagine there must be some all encompassing rules that the ABT competitiors must comply too regarding number of rods? Perhaps the rules stated in the ABT Kayak Comp. details are only the extra ammendments that apply to Kayaks in general?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## SteveFields

> * Are anchors, or any form of anchoring allowed?


*Yes*



> * Any artificial baits or scent additives allowed, i heard SLAM was banned? Are we allow to apply Additives to the placcies?


*Yes, all allowed. Gulp, Slam, Powerbait are NOT banned. Any smelly crap that you buy from the shops is OK.*



> * Are GPS and Sounders permitted?


*Yes*



> * Are "environmental" style landing nets compulsory?


*No but ABT / Hobie recommend fish friendly nets. Only compulsory in the ABT BARRA Tour*



> * Are we allowed UHF's?


*Yes, Competitors may use UHF for safety reasons, but not to communicate fishing information*

_*Other Questions*_

*Rods*.

You can have as many as you want however only use one at a time.

*Live well spec*

The first year, we will not specify a specs on live wells, however ABT/Hobie recommend that it be at least 25 ltrs.
25 litres is the minimum suggested size for 2 bream. Insulated livewells are usually better for the fish, although fully plumbed ones are usually just as good.

Any other question, please email [email protected]


----------



## Shufoy

That clears up a heap of stuff.

Cheers. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Cid

Hi all,

Doh, beaten to the punch by Hobie on some of the answers. Thanks, Steve.

I've fished in a few ABT comps as a non-boater and also fished the Ausbream Socials from the yak against the stink boats and here are a few points and some answers to a few questions. A lot of the questions can also be answered looking at the Ettiquette List (I'll paste it at the bottom of this thread after I've removed the bits about power boats) found on the Bream site which has been compiled by many anglers who fish in the ABT comps.

Firstly, kudos to ABT and Hobie for putting together a series that gives many (but obviously not all) yakkers a chance to have a go if they want to. A series has to start somewhere and there will be people that are cheesed off that it's not in SA or Perth but given time and support, hopefully it'll expand to be a national comp.

AKFF has always been an impartial site regardless of what kayak you have and it's obvious they are not pushing the Hobie Bandwagon here either. This site allows us to have our discussions and everyone is entitled to disagree on points if they feel that way but I reckon that if Hobie sponsor a comp, then they have the rights to making up the rules. By the way, in the ABT final, the final day competitors are given boats to fish from, too and other boat makers have there own comps where if you don't own one of their boats, then you don't get to compete ie Skeeter. It's all part of the promotion of the product and if you don't like it, don't support them. Easy.

Trolling: Generally perceived as moving forwards, backwards or sideways with the lure in the water and not being retrieved. It doesn't matter if you're holding the rod or not. This doesn't mean you can't be moving forwards and casting ahead or sideways and hopping the lure back to you with pauses. What about drifting with the current and just letting the lure work on it's own. Once again, if your not retrieving the lure then I would classify that as trolling. Now you might argue "Hey, I am retrieving it, just very slowly" with one wind of the handle every thirty seconds and I suppose you could be technically correct but this is where commonsense comes into play. You'll know if you're trolling or not.

How many rods? Load up with as many as you like but you can only use one at a time. The rule is you may only have one line in the water. Say you cast into a likely spot and snag up. You have to retrieve that line (either get off the snag or bust off) BEFORE you can cast another line. I usually take out three rods - one for SP's and two for HB's.

What lures: All SP's, HB's and flies but artificail baits ie the Ultrabite that you can mould onto a hook, are not allowed. Some will say that Gulp lures are artificial baits and it can be a contentious issue, but they are allowed. You can add scent to the lures. SLAM I'm not sure about but I'll see if I can find out.

Are anchors, or any form of anchoring allowed? Yes, you can anchor.

Are GPS and Sounders permitted? Yes

Are "environmental" style landing nets compulsory? No, but they are highly recommended as anything that increases the chances of keeping the fish alive is a positive thing.

Are we allowed UHF's? Yes

Policing of Rules: Very hard for the organisers to do and really, if somebody wants to troll and there is no one else about, then there's not much you can do about it. It all comes down to sportsmanship and I hope that all kayakers will abide by the rules set out by the organisers.

It shouldn't be too confusing. You can split hairs all day if you want and if it's causing you that much grief, then skip the tournament and go have a relaxing day fishing. I see the tournament scene as somewhere to have a fun challenging day and basically to learn from some of the gun fishos out there that are only more than willing to help with advice most times.

Ettiquete List

Both the boater and the non-boater are obliged to report any alleged breaches of the rules to the officials as soon as possible after returning to the start /finish area and they will be dealt with immediately. The spreading of rumours and innuendo is a reflection of poor character and judgement; competitors should not tolerate this behaviour!

Most angler etiquette can be related directly to common sense and good sportsmanship. If you think it's wrong, don't do it.

During fishing sessions, no mobile phones or radios should be used, except in an emergency.

ABT sportsmanship would dictate that care of fellow competitors is of utmost importance. If an angler or boat is in distress it is expected that other competitors will assist.

It is expected that Anglers shall, at all times, conduct themselves in a manner becoming a professional sportsperson. Behaviour that will reflect unfavourably on ABT, its members, representatives and sponsors will subject the angler's catch to penalty or disqualification.

Keep it to yourself about day 1 spots (Don't go telling your mates that Mr x was at such and such and had a red hot day)

Feel free to share techniques gleaned on your day's fishing. That's how we all get to become better breamers.

Have a good day at the end it's still fishing 

And a quick question for Hobie: Hi Steve, do you know yet if the kayaks that will be supplied for the Grand Final will have sounders on them?

cheers,

Cid


----------



## SteveFields

> What lures: All SP's, HB's and flies but artificail baits ie the Ultrabite that you can mould onto a hook, are not allowed. Some will say that Gulp lures are artificial baits and it can be a contentious issue, but they are allowed. You can add scent to the lures. SLAM I'm not sure about but I'll see if I can find out.


Slams, like Gulps are allowed in this event.



> And a quick question for Hobie: Hi Steve, do you know yet if the kayaks that will be supplied for the Grand Final will have sounders on them?


At this stage, we planned to tweak the kayaks with sounders and a few other goodies. As to which kayak, stay tuned.


----------



## WayneD

Dodge said:


> At the Sweetwater Convention, some had sore legs


My legs were hurting the next day, they were so bad that I was flat out walking, but I still managed a couple of hours the next morning.


----------



## grimo82

yeah yeah yeah...... more importantly what are the prizes for round winners and grand champion??


----------



## Shufoy

Found this on the Bream Forums regarding trolling in the WABT rules, might make it clearer.



> Lure and fly CASTING only is permitted. Trolling is not permitted. Trolling is defined as using the momentum of the boat to give the lure action. Casting along a stretch of bank under electric power is fine, as is using your electric motor to keep position. Don't, however, leave your lines in the water when changing positions.


Yes i know, you can't use electric motors, but this is from the boating section. Replace "electric motor" with "Mirage Drive". I would presume the basics of what's trolling and what isin't is well defined in this passage.


----------



## Davey G

I reckon I'd be keen to compete in this type of event and give it a go, for the learning experience if nothing else.

There does seem to be lots of rules but, really, if the comp is about who's the best fisho, shouldn't they let people fish however they want? :? Does trolling really give you an advantage over casting - surely if you're only allowed one rod in the water you should be able to do whatever you want?

What's the cost to enter? (Yes I could look it up but can't be stuffed) and how do we enter (do we register on the day or prior?). So many questions....


----------



## Shufoy

Kraley, yes i agree it does have a lot of rules. Most are all based around the tried and true formula of the ABT boating rounds, with some minor changes that are kayak based. I think they are there to level the playing field as much as possible. The trolling rule is the same for the boaters. It probably comes down to a proximity thing with other boats, and right of way issues for people working different areas of river structure.

It just comes down to the format, which in this case is a ABT bream format. I'm sure more liberal, open style tournaments are coming up. Just takes a sponsor, with the bucks, and commercial support to make it happen.

Also another thing to consider, in this day of enviro-fishing, a lot of sponsors would be unlikely to want to be associated with a format that supports or encourages high fish kills. This kind of catch and release format is hard to fault, and has minimal impact on fish stocks. The days of Trophy fish seen hanging from scales in fishing comps is well and truly behind us.


----------



## SteveFields

Here ya go...........

A $100 big bream prize will be awarded in each event and an overall $500 prize for the biggest bream of the series.


----------



## Davey G

just looked up the entry fee details

It costs $50 to enter and if you're not a 'member of ABT' then it'll cost you another $50 to join.

$100 to have a social day out and try to catch a bream? :shock:

No thanks :?

Good luck to anyone who enters though! My moneys on Cid.


----------



## Nativeman

Davey G said:


> It costs $50 to enter and if you're not a 'member of ABT' then it'll cost you another $50 to join.
> 
> $100 to have a social day out and try to catch a bream? :shock:
> 
> No thanks :?


What Dave :shock:

"Team can't Fish" won't sponsor you :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Davey G

Nativeman said:


> What Dave :shock:
> 
> "Team can't Fish" won't sponsor you :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers


nah, they're tight buggers at TCF.. :shock: and unfortunately their financial department is controlled by my wife..


----------



## koich

Davey G said:


> just looked up the entry fee details
> 
> It costs $50 to enter and if you're not a 'member of ABT' then it'll cost you another $50 to join.
> 
> $100 to have a social day out and try to catch a bream? :shock:
> 
> No thanks :?
> 
> Good luck to anyone who enters though! My moneys on Cid.


That does seem a bit like a tight fisted prize for the dollars to enter.

Where are all the dollars going to?


----------



## keza

kraley said:


> I tink Davey G should change his name to Cheapy G.


we could change "shoe string budget" to
"G string budget" :lol:


----------



## Guest

> we could change "shoe string budget" to
> "G string budget" :lol:





> I tink Davey G should change his name to Cheapy G.


haha... that made me laugh. I was thinking it, but wasn't going to say it


----------



## keza

Yakass said:


> we could change "shoe string budget" to
> "G string budget" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tink Davey G should change his name to Cheapy G.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha... that made me laugh. I was thinking it, but wasn't going to say it
Click to expand...

it's not really fair as Davey G has invited all of us to his work christmas party :lol:


----------



## sbd

keza said:


> it's not really fair as Davey G has invited all of us to his work christmas party


Only after you advertised yourself as a 1 pot screamer...


----------



## keza

sbd said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not really fair as Davey G has invited all of us to his work christmas party
> 
> 
> 
> Only after you advertised yourself as a 1 pot screamer...
Click to expand...

i prefer to see myself as a cheap date.
Davey fancy getting a bite to eat :lol:


----------



## grimo82

koich said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> 
> just looked up the entry fee details
> 
> It costs $50 to enter and if you're not a 'member of ABT' then it'll cost you another $50 to join.
> 
> $100 to have a social day out and try to catch a bream? :shock:
> 
> No thanks :?
> 
> Good luck to anyone who enters though! My moneys on Cid.
> 
> 
> 
> That does seem a bit like a tight fisted prize for the dollars to enter.
> 
> Where are all the dollars going to?
Click to expand...

Id love to be involved but unfortunalty im with you guys on this one.

Id probably rather buy a new dropshot or other piece of kit before competing for the chance to potentially best case break even -- entirly personal preference though.

Grimo.


----------



## Shufoy

> Lure and fly CASTING only is permitted. Trolling is not permitted. Trolling is defined as using the momentum of the boat to give the lure action. Casting along a stretch of bank under electric power is fine, as is using your electric motor to keep position. Don't, however, leave your lines in the water when changing positions.


It's pretty clear really. If you are drifting, and the action of the drift is applying action to the plastic, its trolling. If you are drifting, and cast and retreiving, or waiting for tight line and moving it with a retrieve action, or feeding more line when it becomes tight, its fine.

If the movement of the drift, is pulling the plastic, it's trolling. Simple really.


----------



## wopfish

kraley said:


> pulling the plastic, it's trolling. Simple really.


ARE YOU PULLING MY PLASTIC OR WOT !!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Dodge said:


> At the Sweetwater Convention at Wivenhoe held in October all kayaks, whether paddle, or pedal were attending, with nothing but total harmony among all competitors there and when the wind came up big time, some had sore legs and others sore shoulders...we were all in the same boat.
> 
> BTW have only read the last page on this thread so don't know what was said in earlier pages


Yes Dodge, and there the only types of comps that I will ever endeavour to be apart of. I'm not interested in the pro paddle or pro pedal comps, it only creates division and doesn't do sport any service. I cant see that having a comp that any one can enter but they can only win if they pedal or one where anyone can enter but you can't use the propulsion devise that was originally intended for that craft unless it is a paddle, is anything more than a way of making there product look good and there competitors look bad.

I can also understand why Baldy may feel that there is a bit of bias, when the KFT comp was given such a hostile reception by AKFF when it was revealed that pedals es weren't allowed and subsequently the thread was locked . :?

Anyways we all know that the AKFF monthly fishing comp is the only one that maters.......and SBD is going down! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## koich

kraley said:


> Here is what teh $50 ABT membership gets you (from the bream.com.au website):
> 
> _My $50 joining fee gets me:
> • Sponsor Catalogues
> • 2 x sew-on patches • Eligibility for ABT tournaments
> • An ABT membership card • 2008 Tournament Angler Guide
> • 2008 Engines on Blue Magazine • 2008 Trailerable on Blue magazine
> • AFC Series 4 DVD • Daiwa Tournament Angler cap_
> 
> Some patches, a kewl DVD and a Cap - not bad (I have gotten less for more)
> 
> $50 for the comp itself gets you an insured, professionally run, safety oriented day of fun. Seems reasonable.
> 
> I tink Davey G should change his name to Cheapy G.


Paying to fish, to at best break even in a place you can fish for free is kind of a retarded concept.
The point of a prize is to make a substantial incentive, not have you break even.

Hobie are tightwads


----------



## koich

kraley said:


> hmmmmm....
> 
> Koich:
> 
> Did you you ever play organised sports?


Ahh yeah, all my life? why? this isn't a team event.


----------



## Marty

Geez Ive paid well over $ 100 on a crappy meal :lol: 
I personally dont feel too concerned about the dollars , for the goodies you get and the chance to compete in a kayak tornament 
I think it is fair , I am not going into something like that to win to recuperate money spent 
I have plenty of friends in Sydney so think it would be great to have a week off work , catch up with good mates and compete in a kayak tournament of which i can see many more in the future  
Screw the money , lifes too short - IM GOING


----------



## ScottLovig

Marty said:


> Geez Ive paid well over $ 100 on a crappy meal :lol:
> I personally dont feel too concerned about the dollars , for the goodies you get and the chance to compete in a kayak tornament
> I think it is fair , I am not going into something like that to win to recuperate money spent
> I have plenty of friends in Sydney so think it would be great to have a week off work , catch up with good mates and compete in a kayak tournament of which i can see many more in the future
> Screw the money , lifes too short - IM GOING


Hear, hear!!!!!! Life's too short to tight and miserable.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Nativeman

Marty said:


> Screw the money , lifes too short - IM GOING


That's the Spirit ;-)

Cheers


----------



## koich

kraley said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kraley said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm....
> 
> Koich:
> 
> Did you you ever play organised sports?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yeah, all my life? why? this isn't a team event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No big deal, did you ever have to pay a registration fee at the beginning of the season?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I never paid for a one off game.


----------



## koich

Hobie Vic said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Ive paid well over $ 100 on a crappy meal :lol:
> I personally dont feel too concerned about the dollars , for the goodies you get and the chance to compete in a kayak tornament
> I think it is fair , I am not going into something like that to win to recuperate money spent
> I have plenty of friends in Sydney so think it would be great to have a week off work , catch up with good mates and compete in a kayak tournament of which i can see many more in the future
> Screw the money , lifes too short - IM GOING
> 
> 
> 
> Hear, hear!!!!!! Life's too short to tight and miserable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...

Well put some more prize money up you tight bastard


----------



## wopfish

koich said:


> Well put some more prize money up you tight bastard


Hhaahahha


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Lazybugger said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the Sweetwater Convention at Wivenhoe held in October all kayaks, whether paddle, or pedal were attending, with nothing but total harmony among all competitors there and when the wind came up big time, some had sore legs and others sore shoulders...we were all in the same boat.
> 
> BTW have only read the last page on this thread so don't know what was said in earlier pages
> 
> 
> 
> I can also understand why Baldy may feel that there is a bit of bias, when the KFT comp was given such a hostile reception by AKFF when it was revealed that pedals es weren't allowed and subsequently the thread was locked . :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The KFT thread was locked because it was a commercial venture and like all commercial ventures it has to comply with the commercial rules of the forum. The organisers were invited to review the rules and comply with them but declined. The offer for them to return, subject to the same rules as everyone else, still stands.
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but you have two tournaments, both with the same competition dates, one can be argued to be pro Pedal and the other one is anti pedal. AKFF endorsers one and locks out the other. It may look to some that AKFF arent being impartial here. These are two commercial enterprises I dont think either one benefits this forum the way they are run.......again it only creates division.


----------



## Marty

I would say in times to come kayak torneys will attract higher prizemoney , however as they are just starting out , you cant expect too much too soon , the more guys that enter in the early days will mean bigger exposure and higher money in ones to come , I honestly cant see why some guys are so hung up on what the money will be


----------



## Nativeman

ArWeTherYet said:


> Maybe so, but you have two tournaments, both with the same competition dates, one can be argued to be pro Pedal and the other one is anti pedal. AKFF endorsers one and locks out the other. It may look to some that AKFF arent being impartial here. These are two commercial enterprises I dont think either one benefits this forum the way they are run.......again it only creates division.


Hang on Paul 

Didn't Kraley start this Thread? 

Cheers


----------



## ScottLovig

koich said:


> Hobie Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Ive paid well over $ 100 on a crappy meal :lol:
> I personally dont feel too concerned about the dollars , for the goodies you get and the chance to compete in a kayak tornament
> I think it is fair , I am not going into something like that to win to recuperate money spent
> I have plenty of friends in Sydney so think it would be great to have a week off work , catch up with good mates and compete in a kayak tournament of which i can see many more in the future
> Screw the money , lifes too short - IM GOING
> 
> 
> 
> Hear, hear!!!!!! Life's too short to tight and miserable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well put some more prize money up you tight bastard
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm maybe you are on to something, just imagine the sort of guys we could attract with more prize money.


----------



## Guest

arpie said:


> There was a yak up for grabs in this year's event too - a paddle one - and it didn't generate any comments at all, good or bad! Not quite sure why!


good point


----------



## Marty

it will be worth the dollars to meet up with someone Ive been keen to meet for a while MR BAZZOO


----------



## grimo82

wopfish said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well put some more prize money up you tight bastard
> 
> 
> 
> Hhaahahha
Click to expand...

Second that, allot of people are thinking it.

I agree with everyone that prize money isnt important (i would rather pay to fish for nothing with mates personally), but does knowone else find it strange that these events seem to have open participation (not number limited) and ran by a mob who know what they are doing yet is the only series under their control that doesnt have major prizes...... despite being backed by arguably the one of the biggest manufacturers whos dealers cant keep enough stock on the floor in many parts??

....hobie have got out of this cheap!!  look at the discussion it has provoked already and we are two months out!

Ive been to local single day carnivals where hobie kayaks have been given away (not sure by dealer of manufacturer) as prizes and raffles that im 'guessing' wouldnt raise the funds this series looks like pulling??

I agree with the $50 ABT reg being X'y as many of us would only fish one round and there are no other kayak series (and i have plenty of DVD's and caps  )

Grimo.

Pondering....

Grimo.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdN6jmkAAOPfgAAQUeeAGi9/36q///+wUAQNqWr2c2UStmBqp+SJ5Gpo0AaaANMJkxGg00aBqniaTDRApkyGgAAANAyBpkmIhU9Ho0mmlPQJo9TAmj1P1TBGDmAAAAAAAAAABKaQmk9NTI0ymFP1NTQNDagAZDTSBsKM9jjIA9zVqqpZtsWEKi6sRR+KnXH1en2wdbCBOV7hVrrvu+Xn9ER2/8XArkvlCfHXBkPVxY/7ntfFpmwuULA4Ujan2STnNyOkemQto4Zt+480VKBfhkYvYxMke/VzhZ579r3/i/A29tPg75c9Qs1YlyJ6hW15by1facuVIhAkVlgvfE7EBGUUm9VtoWh+ZZuxqJCMo3IxNJwaGV1YkIs+rA1J4MNtei4GIFxxUJIjGBAyqDjih7Y/Q44Kcmrwbu+trXqr8BYRZ9OSzYWjFHntxcaxONZtBa3k1hh9pKVEBDIc8vfzkmkSgFUCIrlJBcIMGS+mUWv9BD5m/9fPxztuh3npmuFkMAj6ri4Pe0S3YYZvUCDyUI3M6UUcRd2mdg5NwUSmG7SiUpFwPnGt1lgq8QMCk5BBN3Vw2PH1SHa6drfLtesRqCf6DgkbS0gVOWkydwvthWZvU+TeF37tGJCAIMEKyd6LQgiMhgasj5Pfs7a3kWt0tyi0XT607cYw5IGxcbk+MWDlG4YJYwmMLZprKzJqUkE1PpQXzovVAaGng6/ggxLngHW/1Ee68W363o0n32wj5EK5HcxyBZ4KBhQqBo6X50NRdqfifDLbjuKqjcIbncEPEyjnA9GwdhDaXw0DF7IVHAkjibP5kmsW5uyDMCQiB4pIgvr3WJDSOv/9tH3duQDvphc+x50IHxIiCqLj9xS8pxDEck2mMadOXDnIbYGB8Y5m7XO9GD5v18HTbYWxSRfkW5BZGKOLK/2ShDSAjlDigDoKwRImWc5vex4oPFgH4hZF7NDtSD0DUVUmEnQT+8uD1mxBGEJWCEBJhNALoO/xIZy5JwAps0s4UmIXhemWbmkMMT/d0DE7NWA0e1848GyDgk2NjY8kTJHP13yLpU4lDeivWJE1z+2O/zBaV2Mdkrx9zcSpbVNOWvM7+GnHbbJkTDvZ+9naptL9PAHaR1QnQKdCE3Reco5cwvS/VHlzHsL3Hso7WBKUx4tcmfYuM3YtnXEbTG7Mnw1ZJhNvbTCrFVnaLzF1SsZ6o4GARp3QKaQWlGJ3XxW9d4WoOSpGiSipF09BwroSNp00MNmBfK6NUNaZMzNSlO3WQ1zGUoV0WBSd4TrWcGL8K0ix5ana3RWwPbYDsayYvK3StjZ69uh0pvqFhisgp1AiZYiSANT4zlDctcHRrkQDNRpMoBDeVl/xdyRThQkNN6jmkA==


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Thanks Red, I gathered thats what happened, but I couldnt resist trying to stir up Kraley, and lets face it he loves it. :twisted: . I dont like this competition (or the the KFT one), its a bit like Holden sponsoring Bathurst and saying anyone can race in the heats but when it comes to the final race only Holden cars are permitted, yes everyone will be on an even footing but for marketing it looks good to have only Holden drivers on the Podium.......of coarse Holden fans wont see a problem with this, but others may.

Arpie, the Forsters comp sounds like my type of comp and one day I hope to get there. 

I wont say any more in this thread, I've had too many beers and will make even less sense......and know to hassle DaveyG for not including Snapper in the Summer Comp. :twisted:


----------



## L3GACY

ArWeTherYet said:


> I dont like this competition (or the the KFT one), its a bit like Holden sponsoring Bathurst and saying anyone can race in the heats but when it comes to the final race only Holden cars are permitted, yes everyone will be on an even footing but for marketing it looks good to have only Holden drivers on the Podium.......of coarse Holden fans wont see a problem with this, but others may.


I think that is an absolutely brilliant comment AWTY, sums up how I feel perfectly. Regarding prizes, I think it's all well and good for a free event to operate with under $200 worth of prizes but I think the second ABT and Hobie slap their name on an event and charge (effectively) $100 to enter they need to come up with something fairly substantial. It isn't a social day after all, it is an *ABT endorsed tournament*.


----------



## koich

Hobie Vic said:


> Well put some more prize money up you tight bastard


Hmmmmm maybe you are on to something, just imagine the sort of guys we could attract with more prize money.[/quote]

Like potential customers.
;-)


----------



## craig51063

Im sorry i just dont see what all the fuss is about .i dont care if i am made to fish out of a hobie if i happen to get into the grand final .[ and like thats ever going to happen ]

it would be a good expirence to fish from one wouldnt it ????

if it was sponsered by hilton and they were to supply all the acomadation for the comp would anyone winge .......

its just a fishing comp if you dont want to pay the fee or fish out of a hobie dont go in the comp .....

craig


----------



## Nativeman

This is an ABT Event, I'm sure there will be cash prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and so on, they just haven't announced it yet. 

They have already announced Big Bream each round is 100 plus the series 500, give them some time, I'm sure we will be all happy when its announced  Like as if I'm going to be a contender, I can only catch Bream using chicken breast :shock: 

Cheers


----------



## Cid

As just stated, I haven't seen anywhere yet that has announced what the prizes will be, whether it's cash or kayaking goodies. All that has been mentioned is the prizes for Big Bream.

It will more than likely be run along the lines of the other ABT comps, and the more competitors there are, the higher the prize money will be. For an example, at the Squidgie Bream Round three weeks back, there were 41 teams entered at $120 per team ($60 each team member). 1st prize was $2,000 + Shimano Prize bag ($1,000 each!), 2nd = $800, 3rd = $600, 4th = $400 & 5th = $200.

Was it a level playing field? Sh!t no. Some guys had $80,000 boats while others had little tinnies with just an outboard on the back. Other guys are sponsored and have all the best gear and all there lures are supplied. And did my team win? Not even close, we came 16th. But did I have a great time, participating in a sport I love and mixing with some top guys (and girls), asking questions on where, how and what with and generally improving my ability as a fisho? You betcha.

Now if we make it to the Grand Final and Squidgie say "you can only use our products", then so be it. They were the ones that got off their backsides and put it together and believe me, these guys work damn hard to put one of these things on.

If Viking or anyone else puts a comp on, then I'll go in it, too. And if they say 'only viking kayaks allowed', then that's fine by me because it's their comp. And I wouldn't see it as divisive, I'd see them as a company that are supporting the people that have supported them. But until then, lets support (if you want to), one of the industries major manufacturers and keep this sport growing. And if you really don't care about this type of thing, why bother putting up posts. I sure as hell wouldn't waste my time on something I didn't care about.

Time to load the car up to get ready for chasing more kings tomorrow. 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Guest

redphoenix said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> and locks out the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. A lot goes on behind the scenes; I think we've bounced half a dozen PMs and emails to the KFT guys, from various mods, inviting them to be involved in a way that meets the terms and conditions that AKFF members have indicated are important prerequisites to the way the site is run. Not because we get anything out of it - just because we reckoned it would be of interest to members. Unfortunately, no response. To use the door analogy - they weren't locked out, but it was suggested that they come through the door, rather than jump in through the window.
> 
> (unpaid, time taken away from family/fishing/enjoying the site)
Click to expand...

if my memory serves me correct, mods from akff demanded prizes, or $50 per month for kft to advertise there event here in the post before it "disappeared.

As for kraley making this post.....yes, its true, he has no commercial interest, but this event is posted elsewhere by members who do and it still has been allowed.

As stated previously, the two guys that organised kft did so off there own backs in their own time with their own funds. How this is regarded as commercial is beyond me


----------



## koich

kraley said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I never paid for a one off game.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you *have* paid to participate in a sporting competition before - and I seriously doubt that you had a rat's chance of winning any money out of it, yet I doubt that you behaved there like you are here.
> 
> Sounds like there is a bit more to it than just a disagreement with paying fees, koich.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if you had bothered to read what I had written you would have noticed it's not about the disagreement of paying fees, it's the lack of prize money compared to fees recieved.

20 people enter-$1000 in entry fees.

$100 prize.

Who gets paid the $900? Surely there admin costs can't be that high.


----------



## SteveFields

> As just stated, I haven't seen anywhere yet that has announced what the prizes will be, whether it's cash or kayaking goodies. All that has been mentioned is the prizes for Big Bream.


Spot on Cid...........

If you don't know what an ABT event is please have a look here: http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=4O-pmqmpr ... 5F&index=0

This you tube link is a great snapshot of the direction we are headed. Like all events, it takes people and money to make things happen. To run professional events, someone will have to sponsor it, that's just the way it is. The sport also needs your support and we look forward to seeing you at these events. First beers on me (just no XXXX, sorry).

A few points to hopefully answer a few questions. Please understand that we are still putting the final pieces together and we will continue to make announcements. Just be patience and visit the Official Website for details.

1/ we have yet to announce the break-up or pay-outs. It may be along the lines of current ABT events.

2/ what has been announced were BONUS Dollars. These are over and above the pay-outs during the series.
•	$100 for the biggest Bream during each event.
•	$500 for biggest Bream during the series.

The idea here is that you may not win the comp however if you land a ripper of a fish, you will be rewarded.

3/ in the rules we say the top five. Please understand that we are mindful that some of you are very good fisho's, some are like me average and some couldn't catch a cold in winter. To help balance this out and give everyone a chance in the GF, the top four qualify for the GF however spot five is drawn from a hat. So everyone is in with a chance to be in the GF. We have done this in other events and it works well.

Info will be posted on the Official Website when it comes to hand.

Cya on the water

Thanks


----------



## koich

kraley said:


> Now, can I get back to sparring with that cheapo Koich about whether the entry fee is too high - or are you going to continue to holler about yer friends' situation? If so, do you mind if I move it to a new thread?


huh? what friends' situation???



Hobie Aus
1/ we have yet to announce the break-up or pay-outs. It may be along the lines of current ABT events.
2/ what has been announced were BONUS Dollars. These are over and above the pay-outs during the series.
• $100 for the biggest Bream during each event.
• $500 for biggest Bream during the series.
The idea here is that you may not win the comp however if you land a ripper of a fish said:


> Thankyou, that's what I was after.
> 
> I'll happily stand corrected after that.


----------



## koich

kraley said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh? what friends' situation???
> 
> 
> 
> Not you - Keljad's friends.
Click to expand...

That's ok then. I was about to accuse of you of being a crackhead.


----------



## koich

Back on topic though.

Bloody hobie.


----------



## ScottLovig

koich said:


> Hobie Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well put some more prize money up you tight bastard
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm maybe you are on to something, just imagine the sort of guys we could attract with more prize money.
Click to expand...

Like potential customers.
;-)[/quote]

Customers dont have to be bought man. Hangeronners do.

Sorry Kraley, I'm enjoying the Koichy action too.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Shufoy

Lol, you guys, i don't know. I bet the East Coast Xmas Pi$$ up would be a laugh...

Just a question on the comp, is there a restriction on the type of Bream allowed to be caught, or is it Black Bream only. Cant see a clarifyer on that one?


----------



## Davey G

OK, so at the end of the day we have a kayak fishing event being held in Sydney which is being professionally run, which covers insurance and all the legal stuff, with prizes on offer and where you pay an entry fee to participate. You have to abide by the comp rules (which apply to everyone) so that a level playing field is created. At worst it's a day on the water with like minded kayakers, at best it's a fun and possibly lucrative day out. If you don't agree with the rules/ fees/ conditions then there is absolutely no obligation for you to enter. Nor is there any obligation for you to add further to this thread.

If you're lucky/clever/talented enough to win you then get to attend the national finals at no cost (if you want to) and get to fish another part of the world, with the chance to again win additional prizes (and have another fun day out fishing). Hell, you don't even need to take your own kayak - they'll give you one to use at no charge. Again, if you choose not to go then it's totally up to you - nobody's twisting your arm.

To me it seems that this is exactly what AKFF members were crying out for a couple of years ago - I recall a post back in 2006 where members were saying 'One day Kayak fishing will have its own series of tournaments just like the ABT'..... :shock:

Well ladies and gentlemen - that day has now arrived and whether you like it or not kayak fishing is now officially 'mainstream' - with sponsors, organisation, professionalism and money all coming along for the ride. You can either choose to stick your heads in the sand and pine for the 'good old days' or you can embrace the fact that you've all been part of creating a new sport/way of life and that theres companies out there who now realise and appreciate the fact that we are a fast growing, affordable and environmentally positive pastime. You can thank every member of AKFF for pioneering the way that this sport has started, evolved and grown over the years, because theres no doubt that without AKFF, this sport would still be in its infancy and many 'fishing' kayaks would still be sold without rodholders fitted as standard.

But - heres the kicker.

The great thing about this sport is also, that, if you don't want to get involved in these types of consumer/mainstream/media driven events, then theres still plenty of 'secret spots' up your local river or at your local beach where you can slip your kayak in at dawn, dip your paddle (or pedal) and silently glide off for a fish all by yourself. And for most of us, that's what it's all about.

So go find that secret spot, enjoy the peace and tranquility and while you're at it, catch one for me..... :lol:

Long live kayak fishing, long live AKFF and lets cut out all the bullshit and infighting because it's getting very boring.

Cheers.

DG


----------



## bazzoo

Hey Marty , thank you very much for your nice sentiments , thats really nice , i am looking forward to meeting you also, and finding out the secret to the way to live in luxury in paradise down the lovely south coast ,

he he he he he this is getting hot isnt it , im just gunna sit back on this thread and sell my popcor , seeing as i have the popcorn concession for the forum , ,,,,,,,,,,,,POPCORN ,,,,,,, GET CHA POPCORN ,,,,,,,,, GETCHA POPCORN HERE ,,,,,,,, HOW MANY PACKS SIR ,,,,,,,LOLLLIOOOO POPCORN FRESH FROM THE FARM,,,,,,,,,ICE CREAM GETCHA STREETS ICE CREAM WHILE YA WATCH THA GAME,,,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza

bazzoo said:


> Hey Marty , thank you very much for your nice sentiments , thats really nice , i am looking forward to meeting you also, and finding out the secret to the way to live in luxury in paradise down the lovely south coast ,
> 
> he he he he he this is getting hot isnt it , im just gunna sit back on this thread and sell my popcor , seeing as i have the popcorn concession for the forum , ,,,,,,,,,,,,POPCORN ,,,,,,, GET CHA POPCORN ,,,,,,,,, GETCHA POPCORN HERE ,,,,,,,, HOW MANY PACKS SIR ,,,,,,,LOLLLIOOOO POPCORN FRESH FROM THE FARM,,,,,,,,,ICE CREAM GETCHA STREETS ICE CREAM WHILE YA WATCH THA GAME,,,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Barry that will cost you $50 for using the word Streets.
nice try at slipping in the promo, just give me the cash when we next meet
:lol:


----------



## zipper

great way to say it DaveyG, i couldnt agree with you more,
ok guys getting it back on track a little. do you think there is ever a chance of an event like this coming down to melbourne, not sure of the amount of people who would jump at the chance to leave the snapper alone and catc some bream but i know i sure would (not hard to leave behind something your not getting ;-) ) but in the mean time while this isnt in melbourne i think that this is a great step forward for kayak fishing, and good on you hobie for stepping in to sponsor this event and therefor let it go ahead and run. will definatley be interesting to see how this comp goes, would be amazing if they got it right first time 8)

cheers


----------



## SteveFields

zipper said:


> do you think there is ever a chance of an event like this coming down to melbourne


Yes, perhaps next year. 
This year, we just want to get the ball rolling, see the turn-up (numbers), then make plans for next year....
Thanks for all the support. cya on the water.


----------



## koich

[edited by mod in a vain attempt to put this back on track]


----------



## ScottLovig

[edited by mod in a vain attempt to put this back on track]


----------



## koich

[edited by mod in a vain attempt to put this back on track]


----------



## Nativeman

kraley said:


> Let's move this along to something a bit more about teh actual comp. Does anyone know if there going to be pre-fish restrictions on H&C two weeks before the comp like for the boating comps?


Ken

I've had a look on the ABT Sites both bream and Bass and can't find any link to rules :?

I think the prefish ban is announced closer to the Actual event :?

Cheers


----------



## Jon

hey i think i remember reading about a stinkboat ABT comp at H&C the week before the Yak comp not too sure. 
i'll be heading up for this comp to try my luck and see what a fishing yak comp is like and get to meet more AKFF members.

maybe another thread could be started with people that are going to compete to work out numbers and if there could be a AKFF gathering or something.

Jon


----------



## Knuckle

Hey all,
I will be there for sure, cant wait, couple of questions about the comp.
Is there a restriction of the number of fisherman at all?
Can anyone confirm that there is a stinkboat comp on the week before? That will make for hard fishing.
I am converting an old esky that holds about 27litres of water, do you think this will be enough and has there been a minium size on the livewell announced?
Totally argree with DaveyG, well written. 
Thanks to ABT and Hobie.
Look foreward to meeting those entering the comp.
Cheers
Knuckle


----------



## Rebel 1

This looks like an awesome idea and i would love to have a go.... but this simple fact is of i put a 30 kg live well on the back i would sink. i love my hobie sport but i have a bit too much guts for it. My question is would the grand final hobies be available for people like myself with too much guts or people with unsuitable kayaks.
I also dont understand the problem with trolling. I only troll when i cant catch a fish by casting.
Would there be a bi-catch section. 
Thanks Andrew


----------



## Astro

well done hobie....so when's the barra comp happening????

or even an AI fast trolling comp...combine speed racing with catching marlin....drool......

good luck to all those that attend, i expect that only positive outcomes can be achieved if we all focus on the important stuff.....like FUN....


----------



## Guest

There are no barra. They're an urban myth


----------



## Nativeman

Rebel 1 said:


> I also don't understand the problem with trolling. I only troll when i cant catch a fish by casting.
> 
> Thanks Andrew


Andrew

All ABT comps have always been the no trolling rule, its nothing new. I think it is great as it all comes down to the skill of the angler to find the fish 

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin

Just back from a month away, buckley's an none of keeping me away from these events. in the words of Big Kev I'm EXCITED

Cheers Dave


----------



## Rebel 1

Nativeman said:


> Rebel 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't understand the problem with trolling. I only troll when i cant catch a fish by casting.
> 
> Thanks Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew
> 
> All ABT comps have always been the no trolling rule, its nothing new. I think it is great as it all comes down to the skill of the angler to find the fish
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 Thats quite a valid point, i had not looked at it that way. However after reading most of this topic i dont feel policing this rule is worth the effort. I'm not sure that anyone would gain a significant result from trolling.
hmmmm?


----------



## Nativeman

Rebel 1 said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't understand the problem with trolling. I only troll when i cant catch a fish by casting.
> 
> Thanks Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew
> 
> All ABT comps have always been the no trolling rule, its nothing new. I think it is great as it all comes down to the skill of the angler to find the fish
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However after reading most of this topic i dont feel policing this rule is worth the effort.
> hmmmm?
Click to expand...

Andrew

If entrants can't follow and obey the rules in a competition amongst others then I would wonder why a person would enter a comp such as this 

Cheers


----------



## Rebel 1

Andrew

If entrants can't follow and obey the rules in a competition amongst others then I would wonder why a person would enter a comp such as this 

Cheers[/quote]
I totally agree. Its the definition of the rule which makes it difficult. If you go back and read the topic you will see there are different opinions on constitutes trolling. It has been suggested that what happens if someone does a couple too many pumps of their peddles whist fishing or they are drifting with a line out. I think there is a grey area that is caused by a rule(no trolling) which doesnt give the angler a significant advantage anyway. So in my opinon why outlaw it, its a level playing field.
Just my opinion. I'm still curious to see if there will be a bi-catch section


----------



## Nativeman

occy said:


> Therefore one dip of a paddle or pump of a peddle with a lure out could theoretically constitute being under way.
> 
> But it's not an insurmountable problem, and no doubt the organisers will be able to come up with some appropriate rules in the fullness of time.


Occy, I doubt they will be that picky.

Trolling, we are talking about yak fisherman that drag lures around all day either by paddling or peddling, you know they ones with 1 or 2 rods fixed in holders on the deck, peddling or paddling aimlessly wondering if they will ever catch a fish 

Cheers


----------



## craig51063

dumb question time !!!!
do you pay your entrance fee on the day ?????? [$100]
craig


----------



## justcrusin

Craig ABT have entry forms on there website you fax it to them with CC numbers etc.

As for the rules they seem the same as other ABT tourny's and are tried and tested to work well. I regards to policing trolling rule, most comp if anyone is cheating other competitors will quickly pull them up on it. But so far i have never seen anyone break the rules its not worth wasting your entry money an ruining your reputation on the comp circut.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Cid

Entry fees ($50 entry and ABT membership, either $40 or $50) can be paid on the day.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G

occy said:


> Which brings me to another interesting question. What constitutes trolling on a kayak?


Occy - I think this question was answered /debated/ speculated upon previously in this (now incredibly long winded) thread.

BAsically you can't leave a rod in a holder with a line in the water - it has to be actively cast and retrieved. If your boat is moving (even drifting) with a lure in the water it could be considered troilling.

Anyway - for anyone who does decide to enter -good luck!


----------



## craig51063

Davey G said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to another interesting question. What constitutes trolling on a kayak?
> 
> 
> 
> Occy - I think this question was answered /debated/ speculated upon previously in this (now incredibly long winded) thread.
> 
> BAsically you can't leave a rod in a holder with a line in the water - it has to be actively cast and retrieved. If your boat is moving (even drifting) with a lure in the water it could be considered troilling.
> 
> Anyway - for anyone who does decide to enter -good luck!
Click to expand...

surely this cannot be right the abt guys drift the flats while they cast out lures thats not trolling .unless you mean with the rod in a rod holder ??
anyway trolling for me is when a craft is under its own power and pulls a lure through the water .there [ for me ] is a diference between drifting and trolling .
so if i were to cast and retrieve a lure while my yak was not stationary does that mean under the ABT Kayak rules im trolling ??

when i fish i usually have 1 sp drifting on the bottom and 1 being cast and retrieved .

sorry to keep this question going but it dosnt make sense to me .[the diference between drifting and trolling that is ].

cheers
craig


----------



## SteveFields

Hi Guys,

the rules can be found here: http://www.hobiefishing.com.au/news-eve ... yak-series
as well as here: http://www.bream.com.au/
The ABT have a forum which relates to the comp here: http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/_bb_/v ... 8d05f17fb4

For those who still can find info (above)

Hobie ABT BREAM Kayak Event Rules
Created: November 2008

SUMMARY ABT BREAM Kayak events are designed to offer kayak anglers a competitive
framework under the ABT umbrella. They are lure only, cast and retrieve only and
involve bringing your two, biggest, legal bream, alive, back to the weigh-in.

Like all ABT formats, BREAM Kayak will have its own events, rankings, payouts and
prize schedule, culminating in the Grand Final, where qualifying competitors will fish in
identical, sponsor-provided kayaks on a totally level playing field.

BREAM Kayak FORMAT
• One day events which are enter-on-the-day.
• $50 entry fee (includes GST).
• Competitors must be ABT members. Membership can be purchased on the day ($50 per
year for new members, $40 for renewing members).
• After registration and before the start, competitors' kayaks will be checked for empty
livewells, safety gear and issued a key tag.
• Competitors must ensure that they have sufficient livewell capacity for two bream.
• After the pre-start briefing, there will be a shotgun start at 6am.
• All competitors must make their way to their desired spots by water under kick- or
paddle-power.
• Competitors must have their key tags on the board by 12 noon on the day of the
tournament. Failure do to so will result in time penalties at the rate of 50g per minute (or
part thereof) late and disqualification of the bag for returns over 15 minutes late.
• All rules are applied as interpreted by the Tournament Director, and the Director's
decision in final.

WHAT IS A KAYAK?
• Sit on and sit-in kayaks are allowed
• No combustion, sail or electric propulsion allowed.
• Canoes are not allowed.
• Outriggers are allowed.
• Tandem kayaks are allowed, but only with one operator.

SAFETY
• All competitors are to wear a PFD at all times.
• All competitors must return their key-tag to the tagboard when they return to the event
site. Organisers will search for late returns.
• Competitors may use mobile phones for safety reasons, but not to communicate fishing
information.

FISHING
• Competitors must abide by all state fishing and boating regulations.
• Cast-and-retrieve only - no trolling. Drift fishing is allowed.
• Bream must be the minimum state legal length to the fork of the tail (Qld - 23cm, NSW
- 25cm).
• Bream must swim away from the weigh-in to be eligible. Dead fish, as deemed by the
weighmaster, will not be eligible.

GRAND FINAL QUALIFICATION
• There are 25 slots available for the 2009 Hobie BREAM Kayak Grand Final.
• In each of the three Qualifying events, the top four placed anglers will qualify as well as
a fifth qualifier drawn from places 5 through the rest of the field. Declined places will be
offered to the next down the list from that event.
• Five places will be offered to anglers from the Forster Kayak event preceding the Grand
Final.
• There are 5 wildcard spots that will be filled at the discretion of the Naming Sponsor.
• All grand finalists will fish from supplied, identical Hobie kayaks with livewells,
ensuring a level playing field.
• Anglers provide their own tackle/safety gear for the Grand Final event.
BREAM Kayak Rankings
• Rankings, rather than AOY reward consistent performance over a two year period. The
top three rankings points per year, over a two year period, will determine an angler's
Rankings score.

• Rankings points are allocated as follows:
1st 40
2nd 37
3rd 34
4th 31
5th 28
6th 24
7th 23 etc etc

BREAM Kayak AOY
• Points from each BREAM Kayak event will be allocated according to placing.
1st 100 points
2nd 99 points etc etc

• The BREAM Kayak Angler of the Year (AOY) will be awarded to the angler with the
highest points at the end of the Qualifying events (including the Forster Qualifying event)

DATES
• 17 January 2009 Sydney Kayak Tournament (Bayview Park, Parramatta River)
• 22 February 2009 Sunshine Coast Kayak Tournament (Mooloolah River)
• 15 March 2009 Gold Coast Kayak Tournament (Budds Beach, Nerang River)
• 21-22 March 2009 Forster Kayak Tournament (Forster, NSW)
• 24-25 March 2009 Hobie Kayak Grand Final (Forster, NSW)

ABT - (07) 3387 0888 b/h or email [email protected]


----------



## zipper

Hobie Aus said:


> • Canoes are not allowed.


it doesnt concern me but may i ask why?


----------



## SteveFields

The event is a kayak event. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## zipper

TA-RU!


----------



## Marty75

Sorry.... dumb question time....

I take it that the events are on their set dates rain, hail or shine?

Marty


----------



## craig51063

fantastic stuff now all i need to do is locate a spare $100 .

craig


----------



## Nativeman

Marty75 said:


> Sorry.... dumb question time....
> 
> I take it that the events are on their set dates rain, hail or shine?
> 
> Marty


Yep Marty

Apparently ABT have these spots available only as their calendar is extremely full for the year, well thats what Steve Morgan said, looky here http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/_bb_/v ... php?t=7760



Cheers


----------

